# Bagpipes Seized at the border



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Would Brazilian rosewood on a guitar get the same reaction at the border? 

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news...National+(The+Globe+and+Mail+-+National+News)


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I was not seized at the border!!! :applouse:


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I am all for animal conservation and sensible measures must be taken to preserve many species - except ignorant border customs agents.

There have been so many times I have wanted to comment to or correct border security agents when they act like ignorant asses but I always swallow my words in better judgement and obey their every word - they have all the power and I have none. It's their stupid little fiefdom and I am completely at their mercy as I pass though their world. Border security can oft times be nothing more than a sad joke.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Said it before, and I'll say it again: regulatory/enforcement people (which includes border guards, traffic bylaw "meter people", and many others) are neither hired for having the wisdom of Solomon, compensated for it, or trained to acquire it. Their's is to apply the law in the most concrete and consistent manner possible...whether it makes any sense or not. IN a grocery store, you can ask to "speak to the manager". At a border crossing....well, good luck.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

ah the lacey act in action once again..................gibson had a bunch of wood seized a while back, i'm not to sure how that worked out.

from what i understand it is your responsibility to prove that the materials in whatever they choose to challenge are not prohibited by the act.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Robboman said:


> Would Brazilian rosewood on a guitar get the same reaction at the border?


Yes it would. I have one guitar that I can't cross the border with because of both ivory and Brazillian rw. The luthier who built it has actually retired from building because he can't sell to Americans anymore and he's too old and set in his ways to change his designs.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Unfortunately, once protected/prohibited materials are incorporated into an instrument, it becomes nigh impossible to provide acceptable and incontrovertible evidence that it is material that is technically grandfathered in, under the legislation. Heck, even if the material is clearly NOT something you can add in later, and you have a sticker inside the instrument, and a serial number on the outside, indicating that it was produced long ago, that may not be enough.

It just occurred to me that the late 50's Epi Windsor I had, that got stolen from me in the late 80's, had one of those "New Yorker" pickups on it, and those had real ivory for the mounting segment.
View attachment 9577


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mhammer said:


> Said it before, and I'll say it again: regulatory/enforcement people (which includes border guards, traffic bylaw "meter people", and many others) are neither hired for having the wisdom of Solomon, compensated for it, or trained to acquire it. Their's is to apply the law in the most concrete and consistent manner possible...whether it makes any sense or not. IN a grocery store, you can ask to "speak to the manager". At a border crossing....well, good luck.


I have found the difficult ones are often "border guards wanting to be a policeman". It is best to be quiet and follow the directions they give you. I always have done that but one young man really raised my ire and told him (not raising my voice) he was abusing his power and he needed to grow up and get a real job. He went his way (fuming) because I hit a nerve and I went my way (where he directed me to wait). 

I don't recommend doing the above.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

One less torturous noisemaker.
thank you, CBSA.


----------

